# TV monitors on Boeing 777 (United)



## Carolyn (Oct 16, 2008)

Just booked ff seats to Maui.  Which seats in Economy Plus have the best viewing of the TV monitors?  Seatguru didn't have this information. We are thinking about Row 18 AB. Thanks!  Here is the layout: 

http://www.seatguru.com/airlines/United_Airlines/United_Airlines_Boeing_777-200_D.php

Carolyn


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 16, 2008)

Carolyn,

It might depend on what version of the 777 you are flying.

It's also possible that all seats have video monitors


Richard


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 17, 2008)

I thought all United 777s had built-in monitors in the back of the seat -- at least everyone I have been on.

Kurt


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 17, 2008)

PigsDad said:


> I thought all United 777s had built-in monitors in the back of the seat -- at least everyone I have been on.
> 
> Kurt


Me too.  They all had monitors in the seat infront of me.


----------



## bass (Oct 17, 2008)

4 weeks ago we flew from Chicago to Honolulu and back on a United 777.   There were no monitors on the back of the seats.  That was the first time that we flew on a 777 that didn't have the monitors.   The planes seemed quite old.
Nancy


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 18, 2008)

bass said:


> 4 weeks ago we flew from Chicago to Honolulu and back on a United 777.   There were no monitors on the back of the seats.  That was the first time that we flew on a 777 that didn't have the monitors.   The planes seemed quite old.
> Nancy



Nancy,

Were there any monitors at all?  We will be flying from Chicago direct to Maui.
Thanks.

Carolyn


----------



## Icarus (Oct 18, 2008)

United's 2-class domestic 777s, used mostly for Hawaii flights, including UA3 between ORD-Maui-Kona-ORD, do not have in-seat video. The plane has domestic first and coach seating, including economy plus.

The 3-class 777's used on international routes to Europe and Asia, and sometimes within Asia, have in-seat video in coach. Once in a while these planes fly  between domestic hubs. These planes have first suites, international business class and coach seating including economy plus.

-David


----------



## bass (Oct 23, 2008)

Carolyn,

I didn't see any monitors at all on the back of the seats.  The overhead monitors were small.   I'm nor sure about first class.  All meals were food for purchase and they didn't carry most that were listed on the menu.

Nancy


----------



## camachinist (Oct 24, 2008)

UA's 772's used for Hawaii service don't have AVOD or individual video screens...

"At the front of each cabin is a video screen and projector though there are also video monitors located above the aisles at Rows 22, 29, 33, and 48."

Also, though the F seats are 21" wide, seat pitch is only 38", so IMO, F on the two-class plane isn't worth the miles or upgrade instrument unless it was expiring anyway.

Rare substitutions of a 744 or 772 Int'l exist, but don't count on it. Have a nice flight


----------



## Icarus (Oct 24, 2008)

camachinist said:


> Also, though the F seats are 21" wide, seat pitch is only 38", so IMO, F on the two-class plane isn't worth the miles or upgrade instrument unless it was expiring anyway.



On the other hand, I think it's definitely worth it, especially on the ORD - Hawaii nonstops. The domestic 777 is only 6 across (2-2-2), and it's a very spacious cabin. International business is 7 across (2-3-2) in the same plane.

-David


----------



## camachinist (Oct 24, 2008)

To me, it's like the other cattle car, the 762 domestic. I'd rather sit exit row than upgrade to F, even on the transcons, except of course if my instrument was expiring anyway. Y in a 772 is pretty comfy. 

With the mai tai's and decent (for airline) food pretty much gone from HI F, it's really hard to justify the cost anymore. If wishing to try, perhaps for the wider seat to sleep in, order a HVML (Hindu vegetarian) or LFML (low-fat) special meal. I've had good luck with them and with the LFML you'll usually get a cold chicken plate on the red-eyes. Also, on the red-eyes, the fruit and cheese plate has been showing up with some good cold cuts. Not bad 

OP, forgot to mention....we usually fly 18AB on the 772 domestic. Good view of screen and close to lavs but not too close.

Pat


----------



## Icarus (Oct 24, 2008)

camachinist said:


> To me, it's like the other cattle car, the 762 domestic. I'd rather sit exit row than upgrade to F, even on the transcons, except of course if my instrument was expiring anyway. Y in a 772 is pretty comfy.



The domestic 767-300 in F is much worse than the 777-200 in F. They are both 6 across (2-2-2) and there's very little armrest room in the 767 between the seats, unlike the 777, which is really wide because it's also 2-2-2 in a much wider cabin.

I still upgrade on both, but the 767-300 has better seat width in economy that the 777 does.

The domestic 777 is the best domestic F in United's fleet. It's a shame they only have a few of them operating on the domestic route network, mostly on domestic Hawaii routes. IMO, the best seats are anything in row 1 on the domestic 777-200. On the other hand, I really hate the domestic 767, especially in F, but I'll still upgrade on it.

For more than half the year (most peak periods), my usual flight (UA34/35) operates using a 772. For the rest of the times, it operates as a 763. There's a big difference in F between the 2 aircraft.

-David


----------

